# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή προστασίας - κρύου - καθαριότητας εδάφους

## ARMANDO

Σχεδίασα μια κατασκευή προστασίας κλουβιού (ναι μόνο για ένα κλουβάκι) και την υλοποίησα μέσω ενός γνωστού.
Έχουμε και λέμε πως κατέληξα σε αυτή τη κατασκευή και με ποια κριτήρια σκέψης... 


*Περιοχή :* Πετρούπολη = αρκετά αρπακτικά :Anim 55:  (καρακάξες, κουκουβάγιες, σαϊνια κλπ)*Κλουβί για καναρίνι :* Μαλκονάτο = όλες τις εποχές έξω (all weather)*Θέλει καθαρό το μπαλκόνι :* Σύζυγος  :Evilgrin0030:  = αποφυγή γκρίνιας :Fighting0030:  (είμαι ο μόνος?) :: 
Μου ρθε το κλικ και σχεδίασα μια κατασκευή από plexi glass όπου το έδωσα σε ένα φιλαράκι να το υλοποιήσει.

****************

----------


## ARMANDO

Προσπαθώ να βάλω φωτογραφίες μέσω image .... αλλα μου ζητάει διάφορα... αύριο θα προσπαθήσω πάλι... πάω για την Εθνική μας..
Πάντως πολύ δύσκολο για να ανεβάσεις μια φωτο το σύστημα... υπάρχουν και πιο ευκολοι τροποι ... νομίζω πως δεν είναι καθόλου φιλικο σε χρήση

----------


## mitsman

Πανο σου εφτιαξα τις φωτο για να ειναι πιο ευκολο να τις δουν τα μελη!!!!

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*Εδω θα δεις ποσο ευκολα ανεβαινουν!








Ουτε να σκεφτω δεν θελω το κοστος.... το plexiglass ειναι ΠΑΝακριβο!!!!! για πες μας διαστασεις, τιμες, με ποιον τροπο τρυπησες το πλεξιγκλας και πως το κολλησες σε παρακαλω παρα παρα πολυ!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο στο photobucket θα κανεις copy τον IMG code ο τελευταιος κατω ειναι και θα περνας τον κωδικο στο post που θελεις. 
πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!! εχεις και ασφαλεια και καθαριοτητα!!  :winky:

----------


## PAIANAS

Πάνο νομίζω ότι η κατασκευή σου δεν είναι για πολλούς . Το πλεξιγκλάς είναι ακριβό ..προσωπικά διαφωνώ και για έναν άλλο λόγο.
Το συγκεκριμενο κλουβί δε νομίζω να αερίζεται σωστά και το καλοκαίρι θα έχεις θέμα με τη θερμοκρασία .
Κλουβί έξω από το κλουβί,είναι η συνηθέστερη λύση για τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## ARMANDO

> Πανο σου εφτιαξα τις φωτο για να ειναι πιο ευκολο να τις δουν τα μελη!!!!
> 
> *Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*
> 
> Εδω θα δεις ποσο ευκολα ανεβαινουν!
> 
> 
> 
> Ουτε να σκεφτω δεν θελω το κοστος.... το plexiglass ειναι ΠΑΝακριβο!!!!! για πες μας διαστασεις, τιμες, με ποιον τροπο τρυπησες το πλεξιγκλας και πως το κολλησες σε παρακαλω παρα παρα πολυ!


Σε υπερευχαριστώ mitsman...
Θα ανεβάω κι άλλες

----------


## Rovaios

Πολύ καλό Πάνο , είχα σκεφτεί κάτι παρόμοιο για πλαίσιο προστασίας σε ζευγαρώστρες 90ρες με συρταρωτά πορτάκια που θα μπαίνουν μόνο το χειμώνα . 
Στα υπέρ είναι η καθαριότητα όπως λες , το φως που περνά από το plexiglass και η μόνωση από κρύο και αέρα το χειμώνα , ένα μεγάλο κατά όμως είναι το κόστος .
  Αλήθεια πόσο πήγε ? και οι διαστάσεις του?

----------


## ninos

Το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις προβλημα ομως με τον αερισμο. Ισως κ τις καλες χειμωνιατικες μερες, εαν το βλεπει ο ηλιος

----------


## mai_tai

παρα πολυ καλοο-αν θες μας λες απο που προμυθευτικες τα υλικα..πως τα κολησες..τα τρυπησες..!

----------


## geog87

πολυ καλη η κατασκευη σου αλλα θα συμφωνησω πως ισως δεν ειναι πρακτικη για το πουλακι σου!!!θα ειναι σα να ζει σ'ενα θερμοκηπιο!!! πιστευω θα εχεις εντονη αλλαγη θερμοκρασιας τη μερα με τη νυχτα!

----------


## teo24

Δυστηχως φιλε μου δεν θα περναει καθολου καλα το φιλαρακι σου εκει μεσα.Θα ειναι σαν φουρνος μικροκυματων.Εγω εχω μεγαλυτερη κατασκευη απ την δικια σου που ειναι με 3 κλειστες πλευρες απο plexiglass και μπροστα εχω πορτα με σιτα.Αν δεις τα πουλακια μου το καλοκαιρι θα τα λυπηθεις,ουτε να κοιμηθουν δεν μπορουν.Γι'αυτο το καλοκαιρι τα βγαζω και τοποθετω σιτα παντου.Ομορφο αυτο που εκανες και καπως ακριβο αλλα δυστηχως δεν......Θα σου προτεινα να κανεις ενα παρομοιο τελαρο με κατι αλουμινενιο για σκελετο και σιτα για κουνουπια,γαλβανιζε,ανοξει  δωτη η οτι αλλο θες.Θα κραταει τα φλουδια αλλα κι αν φυγει και κανενα κατω δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμο.Εμεις δεν ριχνουμε ψυχουλα κατω?Κρινεις και κανεις.

----------


## ARMANDO

Λοιπόν φίλοι μου, στις παρακάτω φωτο είναι η χειμερινή εκδοχή της προστασίας. Τι λέτε δε προστατευει?

----------


## ARMANDO

Στην καλοκαιρινή εκδοχή όπως θα διακρίνετε παρακάτω η μπροστινή όψη είναι ανοιχτή και παίρνει μια χαρα τον αέρα του το πουλάκι.
Για όσους δε γνωρύζουν το plexi glass είναι το πιο φιλικό υλικό για θερμοκρασίες (βλ. ζευγαρωστρες κλειστες απο όλες τις πλευρες με pvc και ανοιχτες μόνο από μπροστά)
και πάλι το plexi glass υπερτερεί έναντι του pvc αλλα προτειμάτε λόγο πιο φθηνού υλικου. Τι λετε δε παίνενι αρκαιτό αέρα?

----------


## ARMANDO

Και επειδή δεν έχει ακόμα τελειοποιηθεί στο θέμα προστασίας, πιάνω με μανταλάκια με σίτα την μπροστινή όψη έτσι ώστε να προστατεύται από έντομα και κατα κάποιο τροπο αρπακτικά

----------


## ARMANDO

Πιστέψτε με περνάει καλά το καναρινάκι... και όπως καταλάβατε έχει διπλή χρήση... το χειμώνα μπορει άνετα να προστατεύται από τα ρεύματα, κρύο αλλά και το καλοκαίρι μπορει να αερίζεται αρκετά καλά το κλουβάκι... 
Οι διαστάσεις είναι (Μ50 Χ Π40 Χ Υ50) μπορεί να κρεμαστεί και από τις δύο πλευρές δηλαδή ανοιχτή για ζεστές εποχές και από τη μεριά με τις τρυπες αερισμού στα κρύα. (δε μου στοιχισε τόσο καθώς η κατασκευή έγινε μεσω φίλου)
Τα υλικά κατασκευής καθώς και η κοπή στοιχίζουν ακριβά.... Μόνο το κόστος υλικού αγγίζει από 70€ -100€ από όσο μου είπε το φιλαράκι μου + έξοδα κοπής μέσω laizer.
Έκανα ότι μπορουσα για να προστατεύσω το καναρινάκι μου.
Αναφορικά για τα σποράκια που πεφτουν κάτω... και ότι λερώνει ήταν ως υπερβολή για να γελάσουμε και λίγο, παρόλα αυτά ακόμα και σε αυτό το επίπεδο μπορει κανεις να το δει πως εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## PAIANAS

Έχεις ένα ..για φαντάσου κόστος για περισσότερα ...
Εναλλακτικά η σίτα μια χαρά δουλειά κάνει ..
Πάντως και μόνο ότι ασχολήθηκες,ξοδεύτηκες και προσπαθείς να προσφέρεις το ''καλύτερο'' στο πουλάκι σου, σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια .

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Πάνο !! Έχω μια ιδέα να σου προτείνω. 

Σου προτείνω στην μπροστά όψη να βάλεις 2 μεντεσέδες στα δεξιά ή αριστερά και να φτιάξεις 2 παραθυράκια. Το ένα με σήτα αλουμινίου και το άλλο με το plexi που έχεις και θα τα βγάζεις ανάλογα με την εποχή.  

Για αυτό με την σήτα, θα φτιάξεις με ξύλο ή βέργες, το πλαίσιο και μετά θα το ντύσεις με την σίτα. Δες παρακάτω.

----------


## teo24

Τωρα που το παρουσιασες ολοκληρωμενα ναι μπορω να πω πως ειναι ενταξει.Η αρχικη φωτο ομως αλλα μας ελεγε.Πολλα μπραβο οπως και να χει.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ωραία κατασκευή Πάνο αλλά ακριβούτσικη.. δια προστασία, με τέτοια λεφτά αγοράζεις 2 ζευγαρώστρες... Αλλά δια ένα καναρίνι, χαλάλι του.. :winky:

----------


## ARMANDO

> Ωραία κατασκευή Πάνο αλλά ακριβούτσικη.. δια προστασία, με τέτοια λεφτά αγοράζεις 2 ζευγαρώστρες... Αλλά δια ένα καναρίνι, χαλάλι του..


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, Νικόλα. Όπως είπα τα υλικά είναι προσφορά φίλου... ειναι πραγματικά πολλά τα χρήματα. Όταν μου πε πόσο στοιχίζει το κόστος μόνο, κατάπια τη γλώσσα μου, αλλά παρόλα αυτά λόγο ανταλλαγής αγαθών μεταξύ μας ώς φίλος δεν πήρε χρήματα. Παρόλα αυτά όταν το είδα ως κατασκευή που ο ίδιος είχα σχεδιάσει μου άρεσε... 
Και τελικά αναρωτιέμαι αν το ξερα αρχικά θα πλήρωνα για το καναρινάκι μου τόσα??? :Confused0013:  πραγματικά δε ξέρω... μπορεί... και να το κανα...  :: 

παραθέτω και το σχέδιο που έφτιαξα για να το υλοποιήσω

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη δεν το διαβασα καπου και με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερως... πως το κολλησες Πανο!!!???

Εγω ειλικρινα σε συγχαιρω για ολο αυτο που εκανες αν και συμφωνω με τα παιδια!!! Μπορω να σου δειξω 2 κατασκευες που μου στοιχισαν κοντα 2 χιλιαρικα για να αποφασισω οτι ειναι  για πεταμα σχεδον!!!! ΑΝ δεν κανουμε λαθη δεν μαθαινουμε!

----------


## ARMANDO

> Επειδη δεν το διαβασα καπου και με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερως... πως το κολλησες Πανο!!!???
> 
> Εγω ειλικρινα σε συγχαιρω για ολο αυτο που εκανες αν και συμφωνω με τα παιδια!!! Μπορω να σου δειξω 2 κατασκευες που μου στοιχισαν κοντα 2 χιλιαρικα για να αποφασισω οτι ειναι  για πεταμα σχεδον!!!! ΑΝ δεν κανουμε λαθη δεν μαθαινουμε!



Δημήτρη, όπως ανέφερα την κατασκευή την υλοποίησε φιλαρακι που έχει να κανει με αυτά (τομέας προώθησης και διαφήμησης) από όσο μπορώ να γνωρίζω ή κόλληση γίνεται με καποιο χημικό μπορεί να είναι και χλωροφόρμιο... μη το δένεις όμως ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κάτι για "Δηλητήριο" έχω ακούσει !! Συνήθως αυτές της δουλειές της κάνουν αυτοί που φτιάχνουν φωτεινές επιγραφές-διαφάνειες κλπ !!!*  :: 

*Το plexiglass μπορεί να κολληθεί χρησιμοποιώντας κυανοακρυλική κόλλα (τη γνωστή κόλλα στιγμής), με ζέσταμα σε θερμοκρασία γύρω στους 1600C, κατά το οποίο η προς κόλληση επιφάνειες λιώνουν και ενώνονται μεταξύ τους ή χρησιμοποιώντας διαλύτες όπως δι- ή τριχλωρομεθάνιο για να διαλυθούν τα πλαστικά κατά μήκος της ακμής επαφής, να ενωθούν και μετά να στερεοποιηθεί η ένωση δημιουργώντας μια σχεδόν αόρατη κόλληση. Οι γρατζουνιές (κάτι από το οποίο πάσχει το plexiglass) διορθώνονται με γυάλισμα ή με ζέσταμα της επιφάνειας του υλικού.*

----------


## IscarioTis

νομιζω η καλυτερη προστασια ειναι γυρω γυρω απο το κλουβι ενα τετραγωνο απο κουνελοσυρμα δν πιστευω να λυγισει...

----------


## vag21

αλεξανδρε εχεις κανα βιντεακι πως διορθωνουμε τις γρατσουνιες στο πλεξιγκλας?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οχι δεν έχω κάποιο βίντεο, και δεν γνωρίζω κάτι σχετικό Βαγγέλη !! Θα ρωτήσω όμως ένα φιλαράκι που είναι του επαγγέλματος να δούμε τη θα μας πει !!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αλεξανδρε εχεις κανα βιντεακι πως διορθωνουμε τις γρατσουνιες στο πλεξιγκλας?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Κωστα εισαι αρχοντας!!!  :winky:

----------


## manos 9

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη και εγω σκεφτομαι κατι αναλογο εχω παθει μια φοβια μη τυχον την πεσει κανενα αρπακτικο με ενα πλεξι απο πανω το προστατευω?η πρεπει να καλυψω και το πουλι απο τα πλαγια?

----------


## Gardelius

Κατι <παιζει> με τις φωτό του Πάνου,...μαλλον εχει σβησει το αλμπουμ!!!  ::

----------


## ninos

σε εμένα φαίνονται μια χαρά

----------


## Gardelius

> σε εμένα φαίνονται μια χαρά



 Στέλιο στη πρωτη σελίδα που εχει ανεβασει και ο Δημήτρης, μετα απ το αρχικο ποστ ....δεν φαίνονται!! Το ειπα γιατι ειναι κριμα τετοια δουλεια, να μη φαινετα!!!!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## ARMANDO

> Στέλιο στη πρωτη σελίδα που εχει ανεβασει και ο Δημήτρης, μετα απ το αρχικο ποστ ....δεν φαίνονται!! Το ειπα γιατι ειναι κριμα τετοια δουλεια, να μη φαινετα!!!!


Το δα κι εγω... δεν τις βρισκω στο imageshuck και απο την αλλη δε με αφηνει να μπω να δω το αλμπουμ μου... πολύ δύσχρηστο πρόγραμμα

----------

